# AMD Countdown (endet am vierten Juni)



## FTTH (29. Mai 2014)

Hardwareluxx hat gestern über einen Countdown von AMD berichtet: AMD mit Teaser und Countdown zum 4. Juni
Da Hardwareluxx keinen Link erwähnt mache ich das mal: ifitcanreachspace.com

Was vermutet ihr was AMD am vierten Juni zeigt?

Es geht vermutlich um einen neuen FX: http://www.planet3dnow.de/cms/9995-amd-will-hoch-hinaus-am-4-juni/ 
Danke an Locuza für den Link!


----------



## Gummert (29. Mai 2014)

Nichts mit Gaming oder für, jedenfalls...
Also fällt Tonga bzw. neue GPU flach, wie Vermutet wird @luxx


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2014)

Mantle Updates für die hundert beliebtesten Spiele der vergangenen Jahre.


----------



## Gummert (29. Mai 2014)

Scherzkeks ^^ 
nee wird fetter


----------



## XPrototypeX (29. Mai 2014)

20nm ?


----------



## phoenix-2305 (29. Mai 2014)

AMD lässt extra Atomkraftwerke für ihre nächsten FX-CPUs auf dem Mond bauen.


----------



## _chiller_ (29. Mai 2014)

Wenn sie sowas großes ankündigen, dann wird auch was großes präsentiert. Ich hoffe ja auf neue Grafikkarten.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2014)

Oder sie verkünden ihr Debut in der "Möbelbranche" nachdem es mit der "Mobilbranche" nicht so ganz klappen wollte. 

AMD geht unter die Möbelhändler: WDR-Magazin vertauscht Firmenzeichen


----------



## beren2707 (29. Mai 2014)

Ist irgendein Produkt seitens AMD je so angekündigt worden? Ich orakele mal ins Blaue: Entweder ists die nächste Grafikkartenarchitektur, die man ankündigt (wird ja vor Q4 wohl nichts werden) und wohl mit einem Konkurrenten zur 750 Ti einsteigt, oder gar die Nachfolgearchitektur der Modulbauweise.
Vlt. aber auch nur ein neues Never Settle, wer weiß.


----------



## Locuza (29. Mai 2014)

Gummert schrieb:


> Nichts mit Gaming oder für, jedenfalls...
> Also fällt Tonga bzw. neue GPU flach, wie Vermutet wird @luxx


Ein paar Leute wissen Bescheid was AMD da ankündigen wird. 
Die Aussagen gehen von "nicht so interessant für Enthusiasten" bis zu "Widerspruch, ich denke es ist sehr interessant für Enthusiasten". 
Noch eine Aussage war, "Es ist nur so, dass ich mich freue das AMD wieder etwas richtig gemacht habe". 
Sinngemäße Zitate in meinem Kopf von Twitter und diversen Seiten.
Vllt. ein cooler Deal, vielleicht doch Tonga. 
Ich bin gespannt 



XPrototypeX schrieb:


> 20nm ?


 Nein. 



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ist irgendein Produkt seitens AMD je so angekündigt worden? Ich orakele mal ins Blaue: Entweder ists die nächste Grafikkartenarchitektur, die man ankündigt (wird ja vor Q4 wohl nichts werden) und wohl mit einem Konkurrenten zur 750 Ti einsteigt, oder gar die Nachfolgearchitektur der Modulbauweise.
> Vlt. aber auch nur ein neues Never Settle, wer weiß.


Mhh, ist überhaupt etwas von AMD je so angekündigt worden? 
Beema hatte einen Countdown. 

Tonga könnte mit Glück durchaus vor Q4 kommen. 
Bezüglich CPUs (Architektonisch) sollte es aber nichts geben.


----------



## XT1024 (29. Mai 2014)

AMD? Wird sicher was langweiliges werden... APU Zeug oder sowas. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Oder sie verkünden ihr Debut in der "Möbelbranche" nachdem es mit der "Mobilbranche" nicht so ganz klappen wollte.
> 
> AMD geht unter die Möbelhändler: WDR-Magazin vertauscht Firmenzeichen


 Ja das hatte ich auch gesehen.


----------



## grabhopser (29. Mai 2014)

"So far ahead of its time that we are launching it at the edge of space"

Wenn man das wörtlich nimmt, kann es doch eig. nur HBM on Package sein, vielleicht sogar at the edge.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (29. Mai 2014)

Hmmm, AMD macht sich auf einen Flug ins All? Das Marketing läuft wohl endlich mal zu Höhenflügen auf 
So far ahead of it´s time...
... kann eigentlich nur was mit HSA, abartig gestapelten Speicher oder einer AMD-Referenzkarte mit super-guter Luftkühlung zu tun haben


----------



## Goyoma (29. Mai 2014)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, muss ich zugeben

Nur leider bin ich genau dann in London..


----------



## Locuza (29. Mai 2014)

Also ein FX-Bildchen gibt es noch. Jetzt wird es strange. 
Vielleicht wird es doch eher meh. 

AMD will hoch hinaus am 4. Juni | Planet 3DNow!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht kommt jetzt die Klatsche für die Titan Black. Ich denke Hawaii XT war nicht das Größte


----------



## FTTH (29. Mai 2014)

> AMD will hoch hinaus am 4. Juni | Planet 3DNow!


----------



## destroyer97 (29. Mai 2014)

was komm da überhaupt? gpu oder cpu?


----------



## Frontline25 (29. Mai 2014)

Verfrühte neue Fx -architektur ? :3 ?


----------



## FTTH (29. Mai 2014)

> was komm da überhaupt? gpu oder cpu?


Klick doch auf Locuzas Link. 


> Verfrühte neue Fx -architektur ? :3 ?


Entweder Neuigkeiten zu FX-2016 oder vielleicht zur Überbrückung Steamroller-FX (der war ja eigentlich mal für 2013 auf der Roadmap zu sehen).


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Mai 2014)

Ein FX-Logo in einem C60-Fulleren. AMD hat die Graphenfertigung erfunden! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, sicher nicht. Ich vermute mal stark, dass hinter der Struktur kein tieferer Sinn steckt. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (29. Mai 2014)

Ein FX8... auf der FM2 Plattform wäre doch mal was.


----------



## FeuerToifel (29. Mai 2014)

was auch immer es ist, eine ankündigung muss ja nicht zwingend direkt ein fertiges produkt mit sich bringen. kann somit im grunde alles sein, was so von amd kommt


----------



## Locuza (29. Mai 2014)

Aus dem Planet3D Forum:

Die Website verrät noch mehr:


> AMD\'s most advanced APU ever.Welcome to Earth



Kaveri mit HBM? 
Wenn das am Ende irgendein lamer übertakteter Kaveri ist...
Okay wir haben FX, APU und far ahead of Its time. 
Ich hoffe da kommt eine nette Überraschung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Mai 2014)

Neue (mobile?) APU wirds. Weitergehen, hier gibts nichts zu sehen. 
News AMD will hoch hinaus am 4. Juni

Däm, Locuza hat mich um Sekunden geninjat


----------



## Locuza (29. Mai 2014)

Also für die normale mobile Palette würde mich so etwas echt enttäuschen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Mai 2014)

Ram auf dem Die/Package wie bei Intels Iris Pro-Varianten wäre schon eine feine Sache.


----------



## FTTH (29. Mai 2014)

Es gibt auch FX-APUs AMD-Webseite enthüllt zehn neue "Kaveri"-APUs für Notebooks


----------



## ASD_588 (29. Mai 2014)

Hoffentlich werden ein paar neue top modelle gezeigt die ne nummer schneller und vorallem etwas sparsammer sind.


----------



## Placebo (29. Mai 2014)

Locuza schrieb:


> Also ein FX-Bildchen gibt es noch. Jetzt wird es strange.
> Vielleicht wird es doch eher meh.


FX ist nur ein Name - finde nicht, dass das sonderlich viel aussagt.


Edit: Ohh, dritte Threadseite verpennt


----------



## FTTH (29. Mai 2014)

Interessanter Thread: [News] Der Countdown läuft: AMD will hoch hinaus


----------



## wolfgnag (29. Mai 2014)

AMD gibt bekannt, das sie erfolgreich einen "Exklusivausrüstervertrag" mit der Internationalen Gemeinschaften der Raumfahrt (NASA, ESA, Russen) abgeschlossen haben. Insbesondere der Neu- sowie Ausbau von Superrechnern soll auf der Grundlage der FX Bulldozer Architektur eine leistungsfähigere Basis für die anstehenden Raumfahrtprojekte sowie die weitere Erforschung des Weltalls beitragen.

Die Bekanntgabe und der Livestream wird aus Cern (Schweiz) übertragen.


----------



## Norkzlam (29. Mai 2014)

Hoffentlich mehr als neue als FX vermarktete Mobile-APUs.


----------



## AMD4EVA (29. Mai 2014)

vielleicht eine a12 apu mit einer 7850 und quadchannel^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (29. Mai 2014)

Es wird eine Raumstation namens FX!


----------



## FTTH (29. Mai 2014)

Ich finde der Hintergrund auf www.ifitcanreachspace.com sieht zumindest ein bisschen wie Europa aus. Und der Punkt an dem der Ballon mit dem FX aufsteigt könnte wenn man nach AMDs Codenamen geht Berlin sein. Wer ist meiner Meinung? Vielleicht gibt es dann doch Steamroller-FX.


----------



## AMD4EVA (29. Mai 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Ich finde der Hintergrund auf www.ifitcanreachspace.com sieht zumindest ein bisschen wie Europa aus. Und der Punkt an dem der Ballon mit dem FX aufsteigt könnte wenn man nach AMDs Codenamen geht Berlin sein. Wer ist meiner Meinung? Vielleicht gibt es dann doch Steamroller-FX.


 
das is nicht die erde das ist Pegasi b


----------



## FTTH (29. Mai 2014)

Nein, im Ernst vergleicht mal http://www.ifitcanreachspace.com/img/bg.jpg mit https://www.google.de/maps/@41.6260512,7.5883527,1522637m/data=!3m1!1e3 Das kann kein Zufall sein!


----------



## AMD4EVA (29. Mai 2014)

ich weis glaub ich was kommt,
der amd fx ultra mit quanten technik


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (29. Mai 2014)

FX @6Ghz


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (29. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> FX @6Ghz



Der nach 3 Monaten nur noch die Hälfte kostet, weil er sich nicht verkaufen lässt .


----------



## wolfgnag (29. Mai 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Nein, im Ernst vergleicht mal http://www.ifitcanreachspace.com/img/bg.jpg


 
Sag ich doch, Cern (Schweiz)


----------



## FTTH (29. Mai 2014)

Was hat das alles mit APUs zu tun?


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (29. Mai 2014)

Die Vorstellung einer High End CPU die noch vor 2020 kommen wird


----------



## OctoCore (29. Mai 2014)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Hmmm, AMD macht sich auf einen Flug ins All? Das Marketing läuft wohl endlich mal zu Höhenflügen auf
> So far ahead of it´s time...


 
LOL ... ja - AMD schiesst die Marketingabteilung zum Mond.
Endlich....


----------



## bofferbrauer (29. Mai 2014)

Locuza schrieb:


> Also ein FX-Bildchen gibt es noch. Jetzt wird es strange.
> Vielleicht wird es doch eher meh.
> 
> AMD will hoch hinaus am 4. Juni | Planet 3DNow!


 
Das Bildchen mit dem AMD Logo im Ballgitter gibt mir eine mögliche Lösung des Rätsels: Jenes Gitter stellt einFulleren dar. Eine andere Form der Fullerene gibt es auch noch, die ist Zylinder- statt Ballförmig. Ihr Name? Nanoröhren, auch bekannt unter nano tubes. Und Graphen hat auch solch eine Struktur, jedoch ist jene planar.


Kurzum: Möglicherweise hat AMD es geschafft, eine dieser Techniken in das Design eines ihrer Chips zu integrieren, was gut zum Titel ihrer Webseite passt denn seit Jahren wird dies ja erforscht, jedoch bisher ohne richtigen Erfolg.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fullerene

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kohlenstoffnanoröhren

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphen


----------



## FTTH (29. Mai 2014)

> Kurzum: Möglicherweise hat AMD es geschafft, eine dieser Techniken in das Design eines ihrer Chips zu integrieren, was gut zum Titel ihrer Webseite passt denn seit Jahren wird dies ja erforscht, jedoch bisher ohne richtigen Erfolg.


AMD hat in den letzten Jahren fast nur noch daran gearbeitet und deshalb waren die CPUs ziemlich schlecht, was ich aber ziemlich unwahrscheinlich finde denn dann hätten alle anderen jetzt ein *kleines* Problem. 
Außerdem: http://www.ifitcanreachspace.com/js/main.js


----------



## bofferbrauer (29. Mai 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ein FX-Logo in einem C60-Fulleren. AMD hat die Graphenfertigung erfunden!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Und ich hoffe mal, dass du unrecht behälst 




FTTH schrieb:


> Entweder AMD hat in den letzten Jahren fast nur noch daran gearbeitet und deshalb waren die CPUs ziemlich schlecht, was ich aber ziemlich unwahrscheinlich finde denn dann hätten alle anderen jetzt ein *kleines* Problem.



Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal dass ein Underdog einen Marktführer auf seinem eigenem Terrain schlägt


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Mai 2014)

AMD hat mit Fertigung nichts mehr am Hut, nachdem sie ihre Chipwerke ausgegliedert haben. Und Chips auf Basis von allen möglichen Kohlenstoffallotropen sind auch noch Zukunftsmusik, da noch nicht mal deren Herstellung ausreichend beherrscht wird.



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Bisschen klein geraten für einen C-60, ist wohl eher ein C-40.


Nee, definitiv 60. Mit 40 Ecken bekommt man keinen "Ikosaederstumpf", wie die Fußballform korrekterweise heißt, hin.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Das Bildchen mit dem AMD Logo im Ballgitter gibt mir eine mögliche Lösung des Rätsels: Jenes Gitter stellt einFulleren dar. Eine andere Form der Fullerene gibt es auch noch, die ist Zylinder- statt Ballförmig. Ihr Name? Nanoröhren, auch bekannt unter nano tubes. Und Graphen hat auch solch eine Struktur, jedoch ist jene planar.
> 
> 
> Kurzum: Möglicherweise hat AMD es geschafft, eine dieser Techniken in das Design eines ihrer Chips zu integrieren, was gut zum Titel ihrer Webseite passt denn seit Jahren wird dies ja erforscht, jedoch bisher ohne richtigen Erfolg.
> ...


 
Glaubst du da ernsthaft dran?
Denk mal bitte nach. AMD ist NUR für die Architektur verantwortlich.
Die Chips muss man fremdfertigen lassen und ist damit auch komplett aus der Entwicklung neuer Techniken in diesem Bereich raus.
Wäre jetzt GF oder TMSC so ein Durchbruch gelungen würdest du es sicher noch wo anderes lesen als auf der AMD Seite.
Ich halte irgendwas in die Richtung für absolut unwarscheinlich.

Da hat es - wenn überhaupt aufgrund der Form - eher irgendwas mit Fußball zu tun. Vllt FX Prozessoen für die Torlinientechnik?


----------



## bofferbrauer (29. Mai 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> AMD hat mit Fertigung nichts mehr am Hut, nachdem sie ihre Chipwerke ausgegliedert haben. Und Chips auf Basis von allen möglichen Kohlenstoffallotropen sind auch noch Zukunftsmusik, da noch nicht mal deren Herstellung ausreichend beherrscht wird.


 
AMD patents graphene for 3D electronics - Graphene Tracker


----------



## bofferbrauer (29. Mai 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Glaubst du da ernsthaft dran?
> Denk mal bitte nach. AMD ist NUR für die Architektur verantwortlich.
> Die Chips muss man fremdfertigen lassen und ist damit auch komplett aus der Entwicklung neuer Techniken in diesem Bereich raus.
> Wäre jetzt GF oder TMSC so ein Durchbruch gelungen würdest du es sicher noch wo anderes lesen als auf der AMD Seite.
> ...


 
So unwahrscheinlich wie es scheint ist es mal gar nicht. Immerhin war AMD der erste der in dem Bereich Patente für die CPU Herstellung beantragt hatte


AMD patents graphene for 3D electronics - Graphene Tracker

edit: keine ahnung was da passiert ist, sorry für den Doppelpost


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Mai 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> AMD patents graphene for 3D electronics - Graphene Tracker


 
Ändert nichts daran, dass noch niemand Graphen im großen Maßstab herstellen kann 
Patente darauf haben sicher alle Auftragsfertiger, außerdem IBM und Intel.


----------



## jons97 (29. Mai 2014)

Die Kohlenstoffröhren Vermutung hört sich gut an. Nach 15 min Google entdeckte ich eine Seite einer großen Produktionsfirma. Schaut euch mal das Hintergrundbild an. OCSiAl ... Ich bin jetzt verdammt gespannt was am 4.Juni passiert und kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Mai 2014)

Das mit den Graphen glaub ich nicht. Nur weil sie ein Patent haben? Wo sollten sie die denn produzieren lassen?

Ich vermute ebenfalls was mit APUs.
Vllt. endlich mal als 3 Moduler. 
Oder mit VRam (als stacked Ram?) und HSA an Board.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Mai 2014)

jons97 schrieb:


> Die Kohlenstoffröhren Vermutung hört sich gut an. Nach 15 min Google entdeckte ich eine Seite einer großen Produktionsfirma. Schaut euch mal das Hintergrundbild an. OCSiAl ... Ich bin jetzt verdammt gespannt was am 4.Juni passiert und kann es kaum erwarten.


 
Argh. Schlagt es euch aus dem Kopf, aus dieser Richtung kommt da nichts.


----------



## MRT1991 (29. Mai 2014)

also ich denke mal das es entweder neue grakas angekündigt werden oder sie erzählen endlich weiter wie es weitergeht mit den Fx dingern oder aber was dannach kommt.


----------



## jons97 (29. Mai 2014)

> Argh. Schlagt es euch aus dem Kopf, aus dieser Richtung kommt da nichts.



Aber es gibt so viele Indizien das man wenigstens dran hoffen darf:
- Das Fx-Symbol in der Gitterstruktur
- Die Hintergrundbilder der Countdownseite und Herstellerseite
-"So *far ahead of its time* that we are launching it at the edge of space" wenn mit diesem Spruch nur eine minimal schnellere/sparsamere CPU/GPU angekündigt wird wäre ich sehr enttäuscht.


----------



## FTTH (29. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht gibt es ja Graphen und neue mobile Kaveris. Denn dass es neue APUs geben wird ist sicher: 





> >AMD\'s most advanced APU ever.<br />Welcome to Earth<


http://www.ifitcanreachspace.com/js/main.js


----------



## hotfirefox (29. Mai 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Das Bildchen mit dem AMD Logo im Ballgitter gibt mir eine mögliche Lösung des Rätsels: Jenes Gitter stellt einFulleren dar. Eine andere Form der Fullerene gibt es auch noch, die ist Zylinder- statt Ballförmig. Ihr Name? Nanoröhren, auch bekannt unter nano tubes. Und Graphen hat auch solch eine Struktur, jedoch ist jene planar


 
CNTs zählen aber nicht zu den Fullerenen auch wenn in beiden der Kohlenstoff sp2 hybridisiert ist.
Ein CNT hat da mehr mit Gaphit bzw. eines Graphen davon gemein, denn praktisch ist das ein zusammengerollter Graph.

Sollte AMD das also wirklich damit andeuten, dann


----------



## AMD4EVA (30. Mai 2014)

john201050 schrieb:


> Wo sollten sie die denn produzieren lassen?


 
ich glaubs auch nicht, aber hier wäre eine firma:
OCSiAl


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Mai 2014)

Ja, man kann Nanotubes im Glas kiloweise kaufen. Nein, sie sind noch lange nicht in Transistoren verwendbar.
Was man akutell industriell herstellen kann, ist eine wilde Mischung von Längen, Durchmessern und Chiralitäten. Bedeutet: die Kontrolle über die (elektrischen) Eigenschaften der Tubes ist quasi Null. Bei komplett statistischer Verteilung der Chiralität der Tubes ist sogar ein Drittel davon nicht mal halbleitend, sondern metallisch leitend = nix gut für Transistoren. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es dann auch noch eine Wissenschaft für sich ist, die Teile irgendwo aufzubringen und Schichten mit der gewünschten Dicke und Morphologie zu erhalten. Im Extremfall bräuchte man nur eine Röhre pro Transistor, aber die da zu platzieren ist höchstens mit einem STM oder AFM (Rastertunnel/Rasterkraftmikroskop) möglich - dann hat man nach vielen Versuchen EINEN Transistor. 
Das einzige, was in näherer Zeit vorstellbar ist, ist die Tubes einfach als wilde Mischung in elektrisch oder thermisch leitfähige Schichten einzubringen, wo sie die Leitfähigkeit verbessern könnten.



hotfirefox schrieb:


> CNTs zählen aber nicht zu den Fullerenen auch wenn in beiden der Kohlenstoff sp2 hybridisiert ist.
> Ein CNT hat da mehr mit Gaphit bzw. eines Graphen davon gemein, denn praktisch ist das ein zusammengerollter *Graph*.



Graphen hat keinen Singular und Plural - nur Graphen  . Und es gibt nicht "ein Graphen" - Graphen als hypothetischer zweidimensionaler Stoff besitzt eine unendliche Ausdehnung. Stücke davon nennt man gewöhnlicherweise "Graphenflocken" oder "Graphenlagen" (letzteres meistens dann, wenn man nicht wirklich eine einzelne Schicht, sondern mehrere übereinander hat - also strenggenommen überhaupt kein Graphen mehr, sondern wenige-Lagen-Graphit. Weil sich das aber schlecht als toll verkaufen lässt spricht die Fachwelt da lieber von "few layer graphene".)


----------



## FTTH (30. Mai 2014)

Ist es Zufall dass die Seite Deutsch ist? Ifitcanreachspace.com Whois Lookup - Who.is - Who.is


----------



## FeuerToifel (30. Mai 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja Graphen und neue mobile Kaveris. Denn dass es neue APUs geben wird ist sicher: http://www.ifitcanreachspace.com/js/main.js


 


> >AMD\'s most advanced APU ever.<br />Welcome to Earth<



die zeile lässt auf 3 oder sogar 4 moduler hoffen, oder aber endlich mal deutlich stärkere grafik an board. oder beides? allerdings will ich die TDP davon nicht wissen


----------



## AMD4EVA (30. Mai 2014)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> oder aber endlich mal deutlich stärkere grafik an board. oder beides? allerdings will ich die TDP davon nicht wissen


 

bringt praktisch nichts ohne was schnelleres als ddr3 oder mindestens quadchannel,
und nebenbei eine 7850k igp bringt im auch bis zu 1TFlop


----------



## IqpI (30. Mai 2014)

Gerade auf der AMD facebookpage diese Meldung entdeckt und ich glaube das passt ganz gut:

 http://www.deutschlandfunk.de/neue...ei-welten.684.de.mhtml?dram:article_id=285676

Skybridge: Verbindung von ARM und x86 Prozessoren


----------



## FTTH (30. Mai 2014)

Skybridge wurde schon bei AMD Core Innovation Update erwähnt.


----------



## Lexx (30. Mai 2014)

IqpI schrieb:


> Verbindung von ARM und x86 Prozessoren


Und damit wollen sie den (sprichwörtlichen) Weltraum erreichen?


----------



## XT1024 (30. Mai 2014)

Lieber Arm ab als ARM drin?  Dieses wird schon irgendwann für irgendwas gut sein.


FTTH schrieb:


> Skybridge wurde schon bei AMD Core Innovation Update erwähnt.


Dieses "AMD's most advanced APU ever" ist auch nicht gerade taufrisch.
http://www.x2element.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/kaveri-1.jpg 
Vmtl. wäre jede Neuentwicklung oder Verbesserung wieder most advanced  oder more most advanced  als der Vorgänger   aber ich schweife ab.
---
Hoffentlich kommt doch etwas Anderes. Das "AMD's most advanced APU ever"  so offensichtlich nicht zu verstecken und für den countdown gar die  Systemzeit zu verwenden erhöht die Spannung bei mir nicht besonders. Ich kann mit marketing-blabla aber eh nichts anfangen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. Mai 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Oder sie verkünden ihr Debut in der "Möbelbranche" nachdem es mit der "Mobilbranche" nicht so ganz klappen wollte.
> 
> AMD geht unter die Möbelhändler: WDR-Magazin vertauscht Firmenzeichen


 
Wenn ein neuer FX kommt, wird es wohl ein Turbogrill


----------



## julianbl (30. Mai 2014)

Ich fände ja 3 oder 4 Module für fm2+ klasse mit ner R7260x -265x als IGPU und GDDR5 Speicher Mainboards ......


Sarkasmus off: ich glaube eine 3 Module APU ist realistisch für den FM2+ sockel vieleicht auch mal Mainboards mit GDDR5 speicher anscheinend haben Kaveriue APUS ja die unterstützung dafür.


----------



## FTTH (30. Mai 2014)

GDDR5 kann man aber nicht kaufen.


----------



## DoGyAUT (30. Mai 2014)

Verprügelt mich ruhig aber -> Mainz: Durchbruch bei Graphen-Fertigung gelungen - WinFuture.de
oder hier -> China startet weltgrößte Graphen-Fertigung

Beides aus 2014, ich weiß ist weiit her geholt, aber ich glaube das könnte wirklich etwas heißen - eben durch das Thumbnail usw. Die Marketingabteilung ist bei AMD in letzter Zeit ja auch sehr gut unterwegs...wer weiß was da kommt.

Stellt euch nur mal vor ein FX mit hunderten GHz oder sogar paar THz 
(ich weiß ich träume, aber hoffe auf Graphen CPU's, seis selbst nur im mobilen Bereich)


----------



## Multithread (30. Mai 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Wenn sie sowas großes ankündigen, dann wird auch was großes präsentiert. Ich hoffe ja auf neue Grafikkarten.


Ich hoffe ja auf schnelle 6 Kerne APU's mit 125/140 Watt TDP.



FTTH schrieb:


> GDDR5 kann man aber nicht kaufen.


Ne, aber der kann zb direkt aufm MB verlötet sein, andernfalls sind die signalwege eh noch zu lang.

AUsserdem halte ich eine CPU welche ARM und x86 gleichzeitig ist für wahrscheindlicher als ein Graphen Chip.


----------



## DoGyAUT (30. Mai 2014)

Multithread schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja auf schnelle 6 Kerne APU's mit 125/140 Watt TDP.
> 
> 
> Ne, aber der kann zb direkt aufm MB verlötet sein, andernfalls sind die signalwege eh noch zu lang.
> ...



Vielleicht eine ARM + x86 CPU auf Graphen Chip basiert


----------



## shadie (30. Mai 2014)

Hört doch bitte auf mit diesen wilden Spekulationen 

Das macht mich nur ganz unruhig und am Ende wird man dann nur um so mehr enttäuscht sein 

Ich denke auch da kommen eventuell FX Prozzis mit integrierter IGPU bzw FM2+ mit 6 oder 8 threads.

Das mit Graphen halt ich für sehr sehr weit hergeholt, lustig wäre es natürlich 
Byebye Intel 

EDIT: Eventuell ja auch einfach ein FM2+ System mit 5GHZ  ich hoffe nicht !


----------



## AMD4EVA (30. Mai 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> GDDR5 kann man aber nicht kaufen.


 

wäre bei einer apu nichts anderes als damals der sideport memory,
oder am mb verlötet


----------



## VikingGe (30. Mai 2014)

> Ich denke auch da kommen eventuell FX Prozzis mit integrierter IGPU bzw FM2+ mit 6 oder 8 threads.


Da bräuchten sie aber schon ein neues Die, und die aktuellen APUs sind ja wegen der iGPU schon nicht gerade klein.

Naja, man darf gespannt sein, schaden würde es der FM2+-Plattform jedenfalls nicht, wenn da mal was mit Rechenleistung (und L3-Cache  ) käme.


----------



## FTTH (30. Mai 2014)

> Das macht mich nur ganz unruhig und am Ende wird man dann nur um so mehr enttäuscht sein


So niedrig können die Erwartungen gar nicht sein dass AMD es nicht schafft sie zu enttäuschen.


----------



## shadie (30. Mai 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> So niedrig können die Erwartungen gar nicht sein dass AMD es nicht schafft sie zu enttäuschen.


 
Ja leider.

Als ich eben an die FX 9*** gedacht habe ist mir ganz schlecht geworden.

Eventuell ne FM2+ APU mit 5GHZ ? das wäre echt -->


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Mai 2014)

AMD4EVA schrieb:


> wäre bei einer apu nichts anderes als damals der sideport memory,
> oder am mb verlötet


Also quasi eine kleine PS4. 
 Oder als Stacked Memory direkt auf dem Die oder zumindest daneben aber noch unter der HS. 
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...-arbeitet-mit-sk-hynix-an-stacked-memory.html

Noch n mögliches Stichwort: hUMA


----------



## FTTH (30. Mai 2014)

thumbs.db ist von Index of /img verschwunden. Außerdem gibt es eine neue main.js http://www.ifitcanreachspace.com/js/main.js die alte ist unter http://www.ifitcanreachspace.com/js/main-ORIG.js zu finden. Hier der Link zu beiden http://www.ifitcanreachspace.com/js/. Das >AMD\'s most advanced APU ever.<br />Welcome to Earth</h1> aus der alten Version wurde durch: >Donâ€™t be so impatient</h1> ersetzt.


----------



## Gummert (30. Mai 2014)

Don't be so impatient - was soviel heißt: Seid nicht so ungeduldig 
Haha, nette Aktion AMD


----------



## XD-User (30. Mai 2014)

Also da kann man ja echt alles reininterpretieren 

-Graphen
-GPU Architektur
-HBM
-6/8 Kerner APU´s
-CPU´s für den Sockel FM2+ etc
-CPU Architektur 
-und und und


----------



## BeNoX (30. Mai 2014)

Vieleicht auch einfach nur eine Übergangslösung bis zu einer neuen CPU Architektur, die können das ja so nicht einfach so laufen lassen. Vieleicht einfach nur die aktuelle CPU Architektur mit neuem Sockel und mainboard chip mit support für DDR4 und M2, oder halt einfach nur eine neue APU mit DDR4 und M2 Support, gerade eine APU müsste doch von schnellem DDR4 ram profitieren oder nicht?


----------



## Adi1 (30. Mai 2014)

Vlt. gibt es da gar nix Neues,

 nur so, damit AMD nicht ganz in der Versenkung verschwindet.


----------



## blackout24 (30. Mai 2014)

Am 4ten werden sie von Intel gekauft.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Mai 2014)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Am 4ten werden sie von Intel gekauft.



Das wäre nicht so gut. 

Das könnte sich Intel aber problemlos leisten.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Mai 2014)

Pseudoephedrin schrieb:


> FX @6Ghz


 
Aber hoffentlich mit Steamroller-Kernen.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das könnte sich Intel aber problemlos leisten.


 
Aus der Portokasse. Die US-Kartellbehörde FTC würde hier aber schmerzhaft reingrätschen.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Adi1 (30. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die US-Kartellbehörde FTC würde hier aber schmerzhaft reingrätschen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
 Das glaube ich nicht, was hat die denn überhaupt zu sagen.


----------



## AMD4EVA (30. Mai 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das könnte sich Intel aber problemlos leisten.


 
dürften sie gesetzlich nichtmal


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (30. Mai 2014)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht, was hat die denn überhaupt zu sagen.


An dieser Stelle lässt sich fragen, warum sie es sonst noch nicht gemacht hätten.
Ein paar Milliarden für die absolute Monopolstellung. Das wären Intels feuchte Träume. Du bist sicher nicht der Erste mit dieser Idee. 
Okay, btt...
Ich glaube nicht, dass es etwas Weltbewegendes wird - aber immerhin, man kann ein FX-Symbol erkennen. Ich bin gespannt, die Hoffnung stirbt immerhin zuletzt.
gRU?, cAPS


----------



## Schockriegel (30. Mai 2014)

Bitte nen neuer FX! Der kommt dann in den neuen PC! ;D


----------



## FTTH (30. Mai 2014)

Sicher wird das ein neuer FX. Nur ob Mobil-Kaveri, Steamroller-FX, FX-2016 oder was sonst ist noch unbekannt. Hat noch jemand eine Vermutung wo der Ballon auf ifitcanreachspace.com aufsteigt?


----------



## XD-User (30. Mai 2014)

Ich werf auch einfach mal was in die Runde hmmmmm.

FX für Ende des Jahres mit Excavator Kernen aufm FM 2+


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. Mai 2014)

Sie verkaufen ihre CPU-sparte und entlassen ATI wieder in die verdiente Freiheit, und konzentrieren sich auf Patentklagen um ihr Einkommen zu sichern


----------



## Eckism (31. Mai 2014)

Quatsch! Am 4. Juni wird Intel von AMD gekauft.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (31. Mai 2014)

... so .. alte Glaskugel gefunden ... OK ... AMD installiert eine Marketingabteilung, die legt los wie wild und ...
verhökert aus Versehen die eigene Bude an Äppel ...


----------



## VikingGe (31. Mai 2014)

Ach ja, wie wärs mit nem Kaveri-Refresh, bei dem alle APUs nochmal 100 MHz mehr Basistakt bekommen, in FX umbenannt werden und als das Beste seit der Erfindung des Rads abgepriesen werden? Ist bei manch anderem CPU-Hersteller ja momentan gewissermaßen auch irgendwie in Mode. 

Nachtrag: Realistisch betrachtet ist es sogar gut für die Psyche, so etwas zu vermuten, weil - dann wird man wenigstens nicht enttäuscht, falls es tatsächlich etwas in der Richtung werden sollte.


----------



## beercarrier (31. Mai 2014)

was soll es sein? die athlon2 reihe wird in fx umbenannt. das haben sie schon damals mit ein paar phenom2 gemacht ala p2 x4 8XX


----------



## FTTH (31. Mai 2014)

Der Athlon II ist noch K10. Der wird sicher nicht umbenannt. Ein mobiler Kaveri mit besonderem RAM wäre möglich.


----------



## DaStash (31. Mai 2014)

Eine APU mit schnellerer GPU für den onechip only barebone Einsatz im Wohnzimmer wäre doch mal was. Da würde ich zuschlagen. 

MfG


----------



## VikingGe (31. Mai 2014)

Athlon II wird auch noch für die FM2+-CPUs ohne IGP verwendet.


----------



## FTTH (31. Mai 2014)

Die heißen Athlon Xx.


----------



## VikingGe (31. Mai 2014)

Verdammt.  Hast recht.


----------



## Bensta (31. Mai 2014)

gute Treiber


----------



## Xcravier (31. Mai 2014)

Downsampling :O


----------



## bofferbrauer (31. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich mit Steamroller-Kernen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Auch nicht mehr garantiert, die FTC hatte jüngst verläuten lassen dass mit ARM schließlich ein Gegengewicht zu Intel auf dem Markt präsent wäre. Dass weder die Architektur noch der Markt derselbe sind übersehen sie dabei aber scheinbar.


----------



## Bandicoot (31. Mai 2014)

Die Phenom III FX CPU mit 8 Modulen oder ein Jaguar FX für AM3+


----------



## godfather22 (1. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht hat der Deutsche, der zur ISS geschickt wurde ja was von AMD mitgenommen und es wird von dort aus vorgestellt  Um was auch immer es sich handeln mag...

Jetzt bin ich aufgeregt wie sonstwas. Hoffentlich kommt was großes und nicht nur irgendein Speedbump oder etwas was für Cunsumer sowieso uninteressant ist...


----------



## FTTH (1. Juni 2014)

> Vielleicht hat der Deutsche, der zur ISS geschickt wurde ja was von AMD mitgenommen und es wird von dort aus vorgestellt


Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht. Ich fand das aber zu absurd. 





> Dass die Sojus die Raumstation rund 400 Kilometer über Erde bereits in sechs Stunden erreicht, liegt auch an einem neuen Computer. Er macht die Kapsel weitgehend unabhängig vom Flugleitzentrum bei Moskau. Vorher dauerten Reisen zur ISS zwei Tage.


----------



## IqpI (1. Juni 2014)

Es wird bestimmt wieder ein Schuss in den Ofen.  Ich schätze mal Sie haben die fx 95xx verbessert und die tdp auf 200w ab Werk drücken können


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Juni 2014)

IqpI schrieb:


> Es wird bestimmt wieder ein Schuss in den Ofen.  Ich schätze mal Sie haben die fx 95xx verbessert und die tdp auf 200w ab Werk drücken können



Oder es kommen ganz neue cpu von amd.

Es heißt warten.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Juni 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Oder es kommen ganz neue cpu von amd.
> 
> Es heißt warten.


 
 Wohl kaum, da dazu die Knete fehlt.


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Juni 2014)

phoenix-2305 schrieb:


> AMD lässt extra Atomkraftwerke für ihre nächsten FX-CPUs auf dem Mond bauen.


 
 Vergess auch nicht die R9 290 Serie


_chiller_ schrieb:


> Wenn sie sowas großes ankündigen, dann wird auch was großes präsentiert. Ich hoffe ja auf neue Grafikkarten.



Wäre eigentlich auch mal nötig, nicht unbedingt wegen der Leistung aber wegen deren Stromverbrauch, sie liegen mittlerweile da fast immer hinter Nvidia, nur im Bereich der R9 270 bzw. R9 270X nicht gegenüber zu den Konkurrenzkarten GTX 660 und GTX 760.


----------



## Eckism (1. Juni 2014)

Der Countdown hat irgendwas mit der Raumfahrt zu tun. Vielleicht bekommt die ISS neue Rechner oder andere Verträge mit den Amis oder den Russen. Mehr ist das nicht.
AMD hat doch nicht nur Zeugs für Heimanwender. Es geht halt nicht immer nur um uns Gamer.


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Juni 2014)

Glaube ich nicht wirklich, denn dann hätten sie bestimmt auch nicht Planet3DNow deswegen angeschrieben.


----------



## Gummert (1. Juni 2014)

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass AMD mit ihren GPUs nen Deal mit dem US Militär hat, zwecks Displays bei den Fliegern - boeing usw ..... 


Egal - AMD schickt jedenfalls etwas mit nem Ballon nach oben.

Stack Cache ist auch Möglich! http://semiaccurate.com/forums/showpost.php?p=213959&postcount=246

Nicht mit Stacking verwechseln.


----------



## Offset (1. Juni 2014)

Mir ist eigentlich egal was sie vorstellen, hauptsache Intel kann sich nicht mehr auf ihrem Vorsprung ausruhen und entwickelt weiter.


----------



## Gummert (1. Juni 2014)

Die Schicken nen 4K Tablet hoch  so jetzt isses raus


----------



## oelkanne (3. Juni 2014)

Tri-Crossfire mit 3* 295er Karten die mit einem eigenen Antrieb zur Raumstation fliegen können??


----------



## MnC45 (3. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube es wird eine (FX)APU werden, aber das wird sich ja morgen zeigen . 



oelkanne schrieb:


> Tri-Crossfire mit 3* 295er Karten die mit einem eigenen Antrieb zur Raumstation fliegen können??


 
genug Abwärme zum Heizen eines Ballons hätte das Ding allemal


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Juni 2014)

Heute Abend das _Goat Simulator_-Update und morgen eine AMD-Bombe. Was für eine Woche! 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Schinken (3. Juni 2014)

Ich tippe (hoffe) einfach mal ins Blaue. Mantle Sourcecode wird unter GNU-Lizenz gestellt und für Nvidia freigegeben . Und wehe das wird ne neue Grafikkarte, ich hab ne R9 290 bestellt die Morgen ankommt, wenns danach nen Preisrutsch gibt fress ich AMD xD


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Juni 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Heute Abend das _Goat Simulator_-Update und morgen eine AMD-Bombe. Was für eine Woche!
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 Weißt du schon was? Lohnt es sich, Vorfreude aufzubauen?


----------



## chappy086 (3. Juni 2014)

mhm klingt spannend.
Vermute mal eine neue CPU


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Juni 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Weißt du schon was? Lohnt es sich, Vorfreude aufzubauen?


 
Klar, Ziegenwahnsinn reloaded! Das GOATY 2014 baut seinen Vorsprung aus!

Ach, du meinst AMD? Keine Ahnung. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## MZ259 (3. Juni 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen wo sie was vorstellen (Twitch-Kanal, Hompage, etc)? Der Countdown läuft ja morgen Abend um 20:00 Uhr aus, aber ich konnte nichts finden, wo sie was vorstellen wollen...


----------



## FTTH (3. Juni 2014)

Ich denke dann startet auf http://ifitcanreachspace.com/ ein Video.


----------



## hbf878 (3. Juni 2014)

vielleicht ganz konventionell face-to-face auf der Computex? 

edit: Der Countdown läuft nicht überall gleichzeitig ab, oder? Sondern bei jedem um 20 Uhr Systemzeit, richtig?


----------



## Thanatos57 (3. Juni 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> und morgen eine AMD-Bombe.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Na hoffentlich wird`s mal keine "Stinkbombe"


----------



## xpSyk (3. Juni 2014)

AMD F2P iOS-Game - called it

Sowas steckt ja meistens hinter solchen Countdowns.


----------



## Euda (3. Juni 2014)

Der erste 6 GHz-Prozessor, basierend auf Piledriver bei kuscheligen 1.75 Volt ab Werk? 
Nö, tippe auf einen Steamroller-FX und schraube entsprechend der Marketingklausel "So far ahead of its time that we are launching it at the edge of space" prinzipiell meine Ansprüche hoch.


----------



## FTTH (3. Juni 2014)

Die Ablaufzeit wurde von 20.00 auf 21.00 geändert.


----------



## Keinmand (3. Juni 2014)

AMD übernimmt dann Nvidia


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> AMD übernimmt dann Nvidia


 Dann wären sie aber bis ins Jahr Dreitausend verschuldet


----------



## Ralle@ (4. Juni 2014)

Keinmand schrieb:


> AMD übernimmt dann Nvidia


 
Ne, AMD gibt bekannt das Nvidia jetzt Treiber für die Radeons schreibt


----------



## MysticBinary82 (4. Juni 2014)

Ralle@ schrieb:


> Ne, AMD gibt bekannt das Nvidia jetzt Treiber für die Radeons schreibt



Oh dann bleib ich lieber bei meinem AMD Treiber, will ja nicht das meine HD7970 am Hitzetot stirbt. (Soviel zum Thema Vorurteile)


----------



## rhyn2012 (4. Juni 2014)

gibts schon was neues? bezüglich des countdowns?


----------



## VikingGe (4. Juni 2014)

Nein, da der erst um 21 Uhr abläuft.

Man könnte auch einfach auf die Seite gehen


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Juni 2014)

rhyn2012 schrieb:


> gibts schon was neues? bezüglich des countdowns?


 Ja, er steht jetzt bei 11 Stunden und 3 Minuten! Was mag das bedeuten?!


----------



## FTTH (4. Juni 2014)

Computex 2014: AMD adaptiert 'Kaveri' für den mobilen Markt
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es dadurch wahrscheinlicher oder unwahrscheinlicher wird dass heute Abend Kaveri kommt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Juni 2014)

Da das NDA für Tests der neuen Kaveris offenbar gefallen ist (Tests sind online, zb bei Golem und Anandtech) wirds wohl was anderes... eine weitere APU? Ein Topmodell mit dediziertem Speicher? ... 10,5 Stunden! ^^


----------



## Track11 (4. Juni 2014)

Hinterher gucken alle, wenn AMD bestätigt in Möbelbau zu machen und WDR einfach Insiderinfos hatte


----------



## oelkanne (4. Juni 2014)

Glaskugel on 

AMD präsändierd seine erste eigene gelabelte SSD

Glaskugel off


----------



## Gummert (4. Juni 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Da das NDA für Tests der neuen Kaveris offenbar gefallen ist (Tests sind online, zb bei Golem und Anandtech) wirds wohl was anderes... eine weitere APU? Ein Topmodell mit dediziertem Speicher? ... 10,5 Stunden! ^^


 
Oder sie präsentieren nen LGA Sockel - Entsprechendes Patent wurde 2012 gemacht und nun 2014 veröffentlicht.




> Veröffentlichungsnummer	US20140043768 A1
> Publikationstyp	Anmeldung
> Anmeldenummer	US 13/570,455
> Veröffentlichungsdatum	13. Febr. 2014
> ...



Richard Huddy ist auch wieder zurück zu AMD und hier das Patent zum LGA Sockel >

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U860AG8Dz_I


Patent US20140043768 - Package retention frame - Google Patents


----------



## VikingGe (4. Juni 2014)

> und schraube entsprechend der Marketingklausel "So far ahead of its time that we are launching it at the edge of space" prinzipiell meine Ansprüche hoch.


Schwerer Fehler. 

Ich mag es auch, wie hier Stunde für Stunde mehr Spekulationen aufkommen. Die 5½ Stunden kann man ja wohl noch vertreiben - mit Watch Dogs zocken oder was auch immer


----------



## shadie (4. Juni 2014)

Oder mit Arbeiten


----------



## hbf878 (4. Juni 2014)

also bei mir ist er schon seit einer Stunde abgelaufen, aber da steht weiterhin nur "dont be so impatient" . Wir werden uns wohl bis 21 Uhr CST (Texas) gedulden müssen. Also noch knappe 12 Stunden...


----------



## shadie (4. Juni 2014)

hbf878 schrieb:


> also bei mir ist er schon seit einer Stunde abgelaufen, aber da steht weiterhin nur "dont be so impatient" . Wir werden uns wohl bis 21 Uhr CST (Texas) gedulden müssen. Also noch knappe 12 Stunden...


 
Bei mir stehen 4 Stunden auf der Uhr ?!

WO wohnst du denn?


----------



## -H1N1- (4. Juni 2014)

Meine Vermutung ist, dass nach dem Countdown der Ballon in der Mitte aufsteigt und mit einem bunten Konfettiregen explodiert .

Wem das zu abstrakt ist, für den hätte ich noch eine Idee (ich will aber nicht zu viel verraten ):

Die Vorstellung einer neuen Mega-CPU, die sich im Bezug auf ihre Abwärme, da ist AMD ja Spitzenreiter, nur im All kühlen lässt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Juni 2014)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist, dass nach dem Countdown der Ballon in der Mitte aufsteigt und mit einem bunten Konfettiregen explodiert .
> 
> Wem das zu abstrakt ist, für den hätte ich noch eine Idee (ich will aber nicht zu viel verraten ):
> 
> Die Vorstellung einer neuen Mega-CPU, die sich im Bezug auf ihre Abwärme, da ist AMD ja Spitzenreiter, nur im All kühlen lässt.



im all ist das kühlen deutlich schwerer als bei uns hier unten


----------



## -H1N1- (4. Juni 2014)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> im all ist das kühlen deutlich schwerer als bei uns hier unten



Das war nur im Bezug auf die Temps dort oben.....


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (4. Juni 2014)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Das war nur im Bezug auf die Temps dort oben.....


 
schon klar  
Nur bringen dir die Temps da garnix ^^

@Tpc Ich würde mir ja absolut keine Hoffnungen machen... Dann gibt es vlt. ne schöne Überraschung, immerhin meldet sich die PR Abteilung von AMD endlich aus der Totenstarre


----------



## FTTH (4. Juni 2014)

In China.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube der Thread hier hat bereits jetzt mehr Seiten, als der Thread bekommen wird, in dem das Produkt vorgestellt wird.


----------



## Crush182 (4. Juni 2014)

Noch 3 Std. 2min.

Eine neue CPU... das wäre was. 
Mehr Leistung, weniger Abwärme/Stromverbrauch  .

Damit es mal wieder ein bisschen Konkrenzkampf gibt....
Momentan würde ich mir nämlich auch, eindeutig, nen Intel Prozessor kaufen


----------



## Berliner2011 (4. Juni 2014)

2 Stunden to go.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Juni 2014)

Crush182 schrieb:


> Noch 3 Std. 2min.
> 
> Eine neue CPU... das wäre was.
> Mehr Leistung, weniger Abwärme/Stromverbrauch  .
> ...


 
Kommt nicht...


----------



## Crush182 (4. Juni 2014)

Nun mal nicht so pessimistisch 

...Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt! 

(Natürlich ist es recht unwahrscheinlich, wenn nicht sogar komplett unmöglich,  aber man wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen  )


----------



## julianbl (4. Juni 2014)

ich sehe immer noch im Desktop CPU bereich ne APU mit 3 Modulen am wahrscheinlichsten oder aber eher unwahrscheinlich ein reiner FX für FM2+, ansonsten wird es vielleicht ein Software Feature wie HUMA.... Grafikkarte sehe ich mal als unwahrscheinlich an, da erst die 295x kam und momentan außer Tonga nichts ansteht.


aber in knapp ner Stunde wissen wir es ja


----------



## phoenix-2305 (4. Juni 2014)

Wer sagt denn, dass es nicht irgendwas für Spieler völlig belangloses wird? Irgendein ARM-Chip evtl.?


----------



## MyArt (4. Juni 2014)

Bin ich ja mal gespannt was es wird... Bestimmt nur Müll aber man kann ja hoffen


----------



## Oromis16 (4. Juni 2014)

Ein FX 12550 mit 12 Puma Kernen @ 4,5 Ghz mit freiem Multiplikator und 768 Shadern auf FM3 bei einer TDP von 135 Watt aufgrund eines neuartigen GF Prozesses? Ab Morgen in allen Läden für 250€ erhältlich? (Und natürlich mit ebenso breit verfügbaren GDDR6 Modulen zum Einbau, wo wären wir denn...)
         
Wenns das wäre, dann würde ich sofort ein Grab für meinen Rechner ausheben^^


----------



## VikingGe (4. Juni 2014)

> Ein FX 12550 mit 12 Puma Kernen @ 4,5 Ghz mit freiem Multiplikator und 768 Shadern auf FM3 bei einer TDP von 135 Watt aufgrund eines neuartigen GF Prozesses?



Ab davon - regen sich nicht ständig Menschen über die schlechte IPC und die vielen Kerne von Piledriver auf? Jetzt verlangst du eine CPU mit einer _noch_ schwächeren Architektur und _noch_ mehr Kernen? 
Ich weiß, Ironie und Sarkasmus und so, aber... 

Und ich hab ja immer noch die Befürchtung, dass es nur um das Mobil-Zeug geht und das ganze ein massiver PR-Fail ist - ich meine, warum sollte man an einem Tag gleich zwei verschiedene Dinge vorstellen? - aber mal gucken.


----------



## PrivateCeralion (4. Juni 2014)

"So far ahead of its time that we
are launching it at the edge of space"

Wenn es kein Quantencomputer wird bin ich enttäuscht.


----------



## Oromis16 (4. Juni 2014)

@VikingGe
"Geschrieben von einem Rechner der schon seit *über einer Minute* nicht ganz so flott "Officet", weil er gerade dabei ist ein Testbild eines menschlichen Körpers in 4k zu rendern."
Nur Kerne können mich noch auf die Schnelle retten^^
Außerdem... ...n Athlon 5350 Kern auf 4,5 Ghz? Sooooo mies ist die SC Performance da gar nicht würde ich sagen^^

Klick
0,51 Punkte bei Cinebench R11.5 / Core
0,51/2,05*4,5 ~= 1,2
i3 3220 = 1,37


Hach, schön wärs.... :3


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Juni 2014)

Soo, gleich werden die mobilen Kaveris enthüllt, die heute schon enthüllt wurden.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juni 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Soo, gleich werden die mobilen Kaveris enthüllt, die heute schon enthüllt wurden.


 
Und in der Print schon am Samstag.


----------



## Oromis16 (4. Juni 2014)

Dann gäbs mal ne richtig harte Schelle^^
#5min

Edit: #3min


----------



## VikingGe (4. Juni 2014)

> Nur Kerne können mich noch auf die Schnelle retten^^


Know dat feel, bro - hätte auch nichts gegen nen dicken Sechsmoduler mit sechs Modulen.  Aber die Mehrheit der Menschen wird diese Meinung nachvollziehbarerweise nicht teilen.


----------



## Patrick-Oliver (4. Juni 2014)

000:00:02:00


----------



## FTTH (4. Juni 2014)

Nur noch zwei Minuten!


----------



## Oromis16 (4. Juni 2014)

Dutzende Leute starren wie irre auf ihre Bildschirme.... 
#untereinerminuteverbleibtunsnochumzuspekulieren


----------



## MyArt (4. Juni 2014)

Mobile...toll


----------



## FTTH (4. Juni 2014)

5 Sekunden


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Juni 2014)

Don’t be so impatient

Trolololol


----------



## beren2707 (4. Juni 2014)

Down. 

Edit: Und es ist natürlich die Kaveri-APU.


----------



## Xcravier (4. Juni 2014)

Don't be so impatient -.-


----------



## FTTH (4. Juni 2014)

> Don’t be so impatient


Na toll!


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juni 2014)

Please wait, uploading in prcoess.


Tolle Wurst. Mobile APU!


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juni 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Soo, gleich werden die mobilen Kaveris enthüllt, die heute schon enthüllt wurden.



Wenn's heut in die Hose geht kann man sich immer noch auf den morgigen Stream freuen.


----------



## Patrick-Oliver (4. Juni 2014)

> Don’t be so impatient


 ?!
Na toll ...


----------



## julianbl (4. Juni 2014)

nur mobile das nennt man mal ne Neuigkeit....


----------



## godfather22 (4. Juni 2014)

Bis jetzt bin ich enttäuscht und gelangweilt


----------



## -H1N1- (4. Juni 2014)

Ups! Google Chrome konnte keine Verbindung zu ifitcanreachspace.com herstellen.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (4. Juni 2014)

...APU goes Mobile...

fürn Ar***


----------



## FTTH (4. Juni 2014)

Will AMD uns verarschen?


----------



## beren2707 (4. Juni 2014)

Das wird sich auch nicht ändern.  Fürn Popo...


----------



## NicoGermanman (4. Juni 2014)

Man das ist immer so Armselig bei AMD, bekommen es nie hin das mal sowas Läuft.


----------



## FTTH (4. Juni 2014)

> ...APU goes Mobile...


Woher hast du das?


----------



## Shzlmnzl (4. Juni 2014)

steht auf der Page



> AMD's most advanced APU
> goes mobile.
> Please wait... uploading in process


----------



## BeNoX (4. Juni 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Woher hast du das?


steht so auf der seite von amd


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juni 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Woher hast du das?


 
Von der Site:


> AMD's most advanced APU
> goes mobile.
> Please wait... uploading in process


----------



## FTTH (4. Juni 2014)

Habe ich jetzt gerade auch bekommen.


----------



## Crush182 (4. Juni 2014)

> AMD's most advanced APU goes mobile.
> Please wait... uploading in process



Steht so auf der Seite^^

Na toll. Wie langweilig :/


----------



## beren2707 (4. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"Bitte gehen Sie weiter, es gibt hier nichts zu sehen!"


----------



## MyArt (4. Juni 2014)

Bitte alle F5 Drücken!! 

@beren2707  das wollte ich auch grad einfügen... Neee nee


----------



## FTTH (4. Juni 2014)

> Please wait... uploading in process


Das ist doch ein Witz!


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Juni 2014)

Leute es war seit Tagen bekannt, dass es eine mobile APU wird. Die Frage ist nur: hat AMD noch was in der Hinterhand, oder ist es wirklich nur das Kaveri-Lineup das eh schon bekannt ist.


----------



## DSHPB (4. Juni 2014)

Laaaaaaaaangweilig! 

Ich hab echt mehr erwartet...aber war leider irgendwie klar...


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juni 2014)

Könnte mich grad so totlachen.
Da lässt AMD Tagelang nen Countdown laufen und wenn er abläuft kommt nichts.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (4. Juni 2014)

ne bekannt nicht... ein Gerücht bzw Vermutung...


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Juni 2014)

Jetzt wird der Kaveri offenbar auf den Mond geschossen. Hat er nicht verdient, so schlecht ist er nicht.


----------



## MyArt (4. Juni 2014)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Könnte mich grad so totlachen.
> Da lässt AMD Tagelang nen Countdown laufen und wenn er abläuft kommt nichts.


 
Hat sich doch gelohnt, der Text ist gut.


Aber GoldenMic, hast du je ein gutes Wort für AMD über? ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juni 2014)

Travel schrieb:


> Hat sich doch gelohnt, der Text ist gut.
> 
> 
> Aber GoldenMic, hast du je ein gutes Wort für AMD über? ^^


 
Was soll man an dieser Blamage bitte gut finden?
Wenn der Countdown abläuft hat da was zu sein.
Und nicht "Bitte warten sie, wir laden noch hoch."

Und das gilt für egal wen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. Juni 2014)

Wolln die mich verarschen?

Fetter Countdown und alles und dann kommt ne popelige mobile APU?
Und nichtmal da rückt man Infos raus, nur dass sie kommt. 

Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, die APU wird es verlötet und dann mit GDDR5 Ram geben. Ist in Laptops auch einfacher zu verwirklichen als in Desktops.


----------



## godfather22 (4. Juni 2014)

Das steht da jetzt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (4. Juni 2014)

Strg+F5 und das steht dort nimmer da...


----------



## VikingGe (4. Juni 2014)

> Aber GoldenMic, hast du je ein gutes Wort für AMD über? ^^


Es ist schon ein Zeichen von unglaublicher Großherzigkeit, dass er bei einem Beitrag mit "[insert random AMD product here]" und "nicht so schlecht" auf "Gefällt mir" drückt. 

@AMD: PR-Fail, wie befürchtet. Dankeschön. :S


----------



## DaStash (4. Juni 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Das steht da jetzt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hahaha, der Humor ist genial. 

MfG


----------



## NicoGermanman (4. Juni 2014)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> "Bitte gehen Sie weiter, es gibt hier nichts zu sehen!"


 
Geiler Name für das Bild. 
Aber was ich mich schon immer gefragt hab, wie kann man die Bilder Hochladen damit die auch so Angezeigt werden?
Sorry wegen Offtopic.


----------



## Oromis16 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich sags euch, Rory persönlich lädt gerade Name und Adresse der Mitarbeiter der Marketingabteilung hoch 


Edit: naja, immerhin nen halbwegs akzeptablen neuen Bildschirmhintergrund^^


----------



## Ash1983 (4. Juni 2014)

Das gab's vorher, jetzt sieht man:


----------



## beren2707 (4. Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5T-J39Y3VH4​Wendy = AMD, Cartman= Ich



NicoGermanman schrieb:


> Aber was ich mich schon immer gefragt hab,  wie kann man die Bilder Hochladen damit die auch so Angezeigt  werden?


Auf "Anhänge verwalten" klicken, die Bilder hinzufügen und anschließend einfügen. Die Größe der Bilder kann man verändern, wenn man auf den Stift (wird angezeigt, wenn man übers Bild fährt) klickt.


----------



## godfather22 (4. Juni 2014)

VikingGe schrieb:


> @AMD: PR-Fail, wie befürchtet. Dankeschön. :S


 
Naja immerhin hat der Thread schon 22 Seiten. So schlecht kann das Marketing ja nicht sein


----------



## Shzlmnzl (4. Juni 2014)

Error


----------



## Shzlmnzl (4. Juni 2014)

amd.com/de-de/products/processors/notebook-tablet/fx-apu


----------



## godfather22 (4. Juni 2014)

Ash1983 schrieb:


> Das gab's vorher, jetzt sieht man:


 
Das stand bei mir pünktlich um 21:00 Uhr. Dann plötzlich nciht mehr


----------



## Locuza (4. Juni 2014)

AMD hat wieder fett nothing delivered. 
Wow, much bullshit, very lameness.
Mucho hato. 



godfather22 schrieb:


> Naja immerhin hat der Thread schon 22 Seiten. So schlecht kann das Marketing ja nicht sein


 Gemessen an schlechter PR ist AMD natürlich erste Sahne.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (4. Juni 2014)

auf der HP Homepage


> AMD FX-APU
> Performance auf Profianwender-Niveau für außergewöhnliches Gaming und Multitasking
> 
> Entfesseln Sie den neuen Player auf dem Markt der mobilen Technologie mit einer AMD FX APU. Dies ist eine fortschrittliche Notebook-APU mit bis zu 12 Rechenkernen (4 CPU und 8 GPU).* Für diejenigen, die das Spiel leben, liefern AMD Eyefinity Support und AMD TrueAudio Technologie Bilder und Geräusche, die die Realität herausfordern.1,2
> ...


----------



## FTTH (4. Juni 2014)

Das wurde schon heute Morgen gezeigt.


----------



## godfather22 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich will irgendwie nicht glauben, dass es das schon war...

Das wäre ja echt ne Verarsche


----------



## MyArt (4. Juni 2014)

Ahhh, da ist was neues! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umR_iyQ0RSE


----------



## FTTH (4. Juni 2014)

Video ist da!


----------



## DaStash (4. Juni 2014)

Locuza schrieb:


> Gemessen an schlechter PR ist AMD natürlich erste Sahne.


 
Sowas gibt es nicht.  PR ist PR und das hat AMD schon ganz gut gemacht, wie man an den hiesigen Klickzahlen sehen kann.

MfG


----------



## Shzlmnzl (4. Juni 2014)

wenn mann mit "AMD's most advanced APU goes mobile." google befragt kommt man sofort auf die englische AMD page zur FX-APU... mehr wird nimmer kommen...


----------



## Shzlmnzl (4. Juni 2014)

nen Video gibts nun AMD


----------



## Oromis16 (4. Juni 2014)

Also das Video ist zumindest mal ne gute Idee^^


----------



## beren2707 (4. Juni 2014)

Was fürn Video. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umR_iyQ0RSE​Das hat AMD echt gefickt eingeschädelt.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (4. Juni 2014)

Ist nur ein Video...


----------



## godfather22 (4. Juni 2014)

Wieso steht denn bitte auf der CPU A10? Ich dachte das Teil würde Jetzt FX-APU heißen


----------



## Legacyy (4. Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR15dRMOucs


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Juni 2014)

Dat Video 
Erster Interessent wurde gesichtet: Mister Schaf. "Was ist ihre Meinung zu AMDs fortschrittlichster APU ever, Herr Schaf?" -"Bäääh."


----------



## DaStash (4. Juni 2014)

Travel schrieb:


> Ahhh, da ist was neues!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umR_iyQ0RSE


 
Genialer spot, geniale Kommunikationsstrategie, auch wenn manche sich da jetzt mehr erhofft haben.  

MfG


----------



## Locuza (4. Juni 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Sowas gibt es nicht.  PR ist PR und das hat AMD schon ganz gut gemacht, wie man an den hiesigen Klickzahlen sehen kann.


"Okay"



Legacyy schrieb:


> [Video]


Immerhin hat AMD mittlerweile gescheite Videos.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juni 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Dat Video
> Erster Interessent wurde gesichtet: Mister Schaf. "Was ist ihre Meinung zu AMDs fortschrittlichster APU ever, Herr Schaf?" -"Bäääh."


 



Kommentare sind für dieses Video deaktiviert. 

Dieses Video ist nicht gelistet. Daher solltest du dir genau überlegen, ob du es teilen möchtest.


----------



## FTTH (4. Juni 2014)

Für das Ding war die Aktion extrem übertrieben.


----------



## MZ259 (4. Juni 2014)

Tut mir Leid AMD... solange es eine poplige mobile APU ist, bekommt ihr von mir kein Geld dafür... ich brauche keine mobile APU, sondern eine CPU mit mindestens 4 Modulen, die Ersatz für meine doch sehr in die Jahre gekommene CPU wird. Ich rede hier von einer CPU, da ich keine iGPU brauche, die langsamer ist als jede halbswegs aktuelle Grafikkarte. Wann baut ihr endlich nochmal was für Gamer? Ist dieser Anteil der PC-User so klein geworden, dass sich damit kein Geld mehr verdienen lässt?


----------



## MARIIIO (4. Juni 2014)

Tut mir ja leid, aber ich versteh die Message hinter "Wir lassen das Ding an nem Ballon hoch und warten, bis es wieder runter kommt" nicht. Was will AMD uns damit sagen?


----------



## jons97 (4. Juni 2014)

Diese PR Aktion für Apu's hat geschätzt 150€ gekostet und damit enorm viel Aufmerksamkeit pro € erziehlt.

P.s: Warum wurde das in Moosburg gemacht einer Stadt mit 16000 Einwohnern von der ich vorher nie etwas gehört habe?


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Juni 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR15dRMOucs


 
Dieses Video ist dagegen interessanter - nicht wegen dem Marketing-Bla, sondern weil Laptops zu sehen sind. Mit AMD drin. Von echten Herstellern. HP, Toshiba, (Acer hat laut heise auch bereits ein Laptop angekündigt) und auch Lenovo. Und Lenovo ist ja nicht irgendwer, sondern der größte PC-Hersteller - insofern ist es ein positives Zeichen, dass AMD zum APU-Launch offenbar auch Hersteller im Boot hat, die das Ding auch verbauen. So, genug Optimismus für heute, wir wollen ja nicht übertreiben.


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Juni 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR15dRMOucs


 
Das ist mal ne gute AMD Werbung. Und geile Mucke, I Like!



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Dat Video
> Erster Interessent wurde gesichtet: Mister Schaf. "Was ist ihre Meinung zu AMDs fortschrittlichster APU ever, Herr Schaf?"


 
"Bäääh, ich fress lieber weiter Gras als den komischen Ball"

Müsst jetzt noch ein Gewinnspiel geben für den Finder des Balls


----------



## FTTH (4. Juni 2014)

> Ist dieser Anteil der PC-User so klein geworden


Ich denke die werden im Vergleich zu anderen Nutzern eher mehr.


----------



## Offset (4. Juni 2014)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Tut mir ja leid, aber ich versteh die Message hinter "Wir lassen das Ding an nem Ballon hoch und warten, bis es wieder runter kommt" nicht. Was will AMD uns damit sagen?


 
„Wir treten einen Hype los und lassen die Fantasie unserer letzten Fans aufblühen, um dann ihre ganzen Hoffnungen platzen zu lassen"


----------



## MZ259 (4. Juni 2014)

FTTH schrieb:


> Ich denke die werden im Vergleich zu anderen Nutzern eher mehr.


 
Das will ich doch hoffen. Vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch irgendwann DIE Erkenntnis bei AMD... könnte schätzungsweise noch etwas dauern, wenn ich sehe, was sie mit dem Geld anstellen


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Juni 2014)

jons97 schrieb:


> Diese PR Aktion für Apu's hat geschätzt 150€ gekostet und damit enorm viel Aufmerksamkeit pro € erziehlt.
> 
> P.s: Warum wurde das in Moosburg gemacht einer Stadt mit 16000 Einwohnern von der ich vorher nie etwas gehört habe?


 
Ein Freiluftevent welches einige Zeit geheim bleiben soll kann man halt schlecht in einer Großstadt starten


----------



## godfather22 (4. Juni 2014)

MZ259 schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid AMD... solange es eine poplige mobile APU ist, bekommt ihr von mir kein Geld dafür... ich brauche keine mobile APU, sondern eine CPU mit mindestens 4 Modulen, die Ersatz für meine doch sehr in die Jahre gekommene CPU wird. Ich rede hier von einer CPU, da ich keine iGPU brauche, die langsamer ist als jede halbswegs aktuelle Grafikkarte. Wann baut ihr endlich nochmal was für Gamer? Ist dieser Anteil der PC-User so klein geworden, dass sich damit kein Geld mehr verdienen lässt?


 
Das hat ncihts damit zu tun, dass sie uns nicht mehr wollen, sie haben schlicht weg einfach nicht die Mittel um mit Intel zu konkurrieren. Abgesehen davon ist GloFo verglichen mit den Fabs von Intel ein Haufen Amateure und das macht es AMD auch nicht leichter.


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Juni 2014)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Wieso steht denn bitte auf der CPU A10? Ich dachte das Teil würde Jetzt FX-APU heißen


 
Weils wohl ein Desktop Chip war von der Größe her gesehen, und die Desktop FX nicht gerade den besten Ruf haben. Denke ich jedenfalls


----------



## DaStash (4. Juni 2014)

MARIIIO schrieb:


> Tut mir ja leid, aber ich versteh die Message hinter "Wir lassen das Ding an nem Ballon hoch und warten, bis es wieder runter kommt" nicht. Was will AMD uns damit sagen?


Ist doch recht logisch, siehe Kampagnen Slogan.

MfG


----------



## FTTH (4. Juni 2014)

Nur die schnellste APU einer TDP-Klasse heißt FX. Darunter sind A10 und A8. In der 17 Watt-Klasse gibt es nur A6.


----------



## Noirsoleil (4. Juni 2014)

Aber für Desktop gibts doch noch keine FX-APUs oder?


----------



## PrivateCeralion (4. Juni 2014)

"To celebrate the introduction of its new 2014 AMD Performance Mobile APUs designed for ultrathin and high-performance mobile PCs, AMD launched its all-new enthusiast-class Accelerated Processing Unit (APU) for notebooks (formerly codenamed "Kaveri") to the edge of space, symbolically expanding the physical environment of mobile computing in parallel to how AMD expanded the performance envelope of mobile computing through its new APU design. The new mobile APUs mark the debut of Heterogeneous System Architecture (HSA) features and Mantle gaming support for mobile devices, establishing these APUs as AMD's most advanced mobile computing technology to-date. 
Moosburg, Germany, near Munich, was the lift-off site for a 2 meter wide AMD-branded, helium-filled balloon containing a new AMD A-Series APU for notebooks, which reached the heights of 36,240 meters (118,900 feet) before floating gently back to earth 1hour and 47 minutes later. The balloon also included a payload container equipped with HD cameras and an advanced GPS system, to capture images and video of the journey from the APU's perspective and track the balloon's location."


----------



## PrivateCeralion (4. Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UR15dRMOucs&list=PLx15eYqzJifc9AzE8yHoK7FgFWl1Vb4pT&index=1


----------



## Track11 (4. Juni 2014)

Ich könnte so rasten. WAS IST LOS MIT DENEN?


----------



## FeuerToifel (4. Juni 2014)

oh man, also mal wieder riesenwirbel um (fast) nix


----------



## jumpel (4. Juni 2014)

Moosburg? WTF, is ja hier bei mir um die Ecke. High-Tech Standort oder wie ;D


----------



## shadie (4. Juni 2014)

Schade wieder nur ne APU und dann auch noch für mobile Geräte...

Ich rechne vor 2016 nicht mehr mit neuen Infos für den Highend Desktopmarkt.

SCHAAADEEEEE


----------



## FTTH (4. Juni 2014)

Doch bestimmt, nur nicht von AMD selbst.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Juni 2014)

Was habt ihr denn erwartet, ein wunder 
Amd ist Tot, nur noch nicht klinisch, alles was die Firma über Wasser hält ist das gekaufte ATI.
Alles was Amd pompös und medienwirksam verbreitet, macht Intel nebenbei ohne gedöns.


----------



## FTTH (4. Juni 2014)

> Was habt ihr denn erwartet, ein wunder


Nein, aber bei solchen Ankündigungen schon etwas mehr.


----------



## rackcity (5. Juni 2014)

schade eigentlich. ich hoffe das AMD nochmal gas gibt.. damals wars das um einiges schöner.


mir fehlt die alte zeit ein wenig.. intel dominiert den cpu markt leider


----------



## Track11 (5. Juni 2014)

rackcity schrieb:


> ich hoffe das AMD nochmal gas gibt...



Hatte ich auch bis vor kurzem. Seit gestern Abend bin ich einfach stinken sauer. Es ist fast 10 Jahre her, dass ich mir meine CPU nicht schön reden musste. Bin jetzt nicht mehr gewillt weiterhin AMD zu kaufen, nur weil ich es schon immer getan habe.


----------



## DaStash (5. Juni 2014)

Was manche Leute hier wieder für ein Käse schreiben, von wegen tot...^^ Tote erhaschen ja auch mal eben Exklusivdeals mit den zwei größten Konsolenanbietern.^^ *gähn*

 Was habt ihr denn erwartet. Es gab nen Slogan und ein countdown und so ziemlich exakt passend wurden dazu offiziell die mobile fx APUs vorgestellt mit einer maßgeschneiderten und ziemlich gelungenen Kampagne. Ich meine, es wird doch immer so oft kritisiert AMD würde nicht richtig Werbung machen und jetzt wo sie es machen passt es auch wieder nicht?  

 MfG


----------



## Track11 (5. Juni 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> wurden dazu offiziell die mobile fx APUs vorgestellt


1. AMD ist schon länger im Mobilen Markt super aufgestellt
2. AMD hat seit Jahren Nachholbedarf
3. DIE PR Aktion war für mich total ernüchternd und amateurhaft. 
4. Als ob Ferrari eine Ankündigung machen würde für neue Motorroller mit Turboaufladung.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Juni 2014)

Track11 schrieb:


> 1. AMD ist schon länger im Mobilen Markt super aufgestellt
> 2. AMD hat seit Jahren Nachholbedarf
> 3. DIE PR Aktion war für mich total ernüchternd und amateurhaft.
> 4. Als ob Ferrari eine Ankündigung machen würde für neue Motorroller mit Turboaufladung.


 
Also manche Leute... Da fehlen mir die Worte.

Das Teil in einem anständigen Workstation tablet von Lenovo und Samsung kann ihre Galaxy Pro's direkt in die Mülltonne werfen.


----------



## Stockmann (5. Juni 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Also manche Leute... Da fehlen mir die Worte.
> 
> Das Teil in einem anständigen Workstation tablet von Lenovo und Samsung kann ihre Galaxy Pro's direkt in die Mülltonne werfen.


 
Ich kann mich dir nur anschließen, ich weiß nicht was die Leute wollen...
Neue x86 ist doch für 2016 angekündigt...

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich in einem halben Jahr mir einen neuen Arbeits-Laptop kaufen für einen fairen Preis mit einer guten Leistung.
Und genau da präsentiert sich Amd aktuell, Sie bieten ein All-In-One Paket an.
Sie versuchen es möglich zu machen, Intel bietet zwar Cpu-Leistung aber keine Grafikleistung.
Will man Grafikleistung fällt Ultrabook einfach flach aufgrund des begrenzten Amd Angebotes.

Oder was hier manche Leute schreiben mit Cpu schön reden...
Raft ihr es langsam mal?
Guck euch mal die Preisunterschiede zwischen Amd Fx 6xxx/8xxx und Intel i5/i7 an.
Ich habe auch einen 8320er und muss mich vor niemanden verstecken oder schön reden.
Guck auch mal die Benchmarks an, wie viel unterschied da zwischen dehnen ist und danach geht mal bei 
einem Preisvergleich gucken was da die Unterschiede ist.


----------



## Lexx (5. Juni 2014)

Track11 schrieb:


> Ferrari eine Ankündigung machen würde für neue Motorroller mit Turboaufladung


DAS wäre doch was.. ich würde meine Vespa GS doch glatt verschrotten..


----------



## Rizzard (5. Juni 2014)

Lexx schrieb:


> DAS wäre doch was.. ich würde meine Vespa GS doch glatt verschrotten..



Würdest du nicht.


----------



## Speed4Fun (5. Juni 2014)

@Stockmann:

Völlig richtig.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. Juni 2014)

Die Konsolendeals  Jeah, von dem astronomisch riesigen Gewinn *hust* kann Amd der Belegschaft Zwei Monate lang Kaffeepausen spendieren


----------



## MZ259 (5. Juni 2014)

Stockmann schrieb:


> Oder was hier manche Leute schreiben mit Cpu schön reden...
> Raft ihr es langsam mal?
> Guck euch mal die Preisunterschiede zwischen Amd Fx 6xxx/8xxx und Intel i5/i7 an.
> Ich habe auch einen 8320er und muss mich vor niemanden verstecken oder schön reden.
> ...



Ich bin dir absolut einer Meinung jedoch gibt es einen für mich entscheidenden Punkt: Für mich lohnt es sich nicht einen FX 8xxx kaufen. Ich hätte gerne einen Viermoduler, aber jetzt einen auf dem technischen Stand von 2011 zu kaufen halte ich für nicht wirklich zukunftssicher (alte CPU für ca. 150€ +  Mobo und RAM für 2 Jahre).
Die Abstände in denen AMD neue High-End CPUs vorstellt finde ich nur im Moment recht lang (2011-2016= 6 Jahre-> sehr lange im IT-Bereich). Von mir aus kann das auch eine APU mit 4 Modulen sein, hauptsache es gibt ordentlich CPU-Leistung.
Abgesehen davon bin ich im Moment blank (Intel VIEL zu teuer), würde aber für eine gute CPU auch in Semesterferien auch gerne Arbeiten.

Ich werde versuchen meine CPU bis 2016 zu nutzen (notfalls mit mehr OC) oder auf eine APU mit 4 Modulen warten.


----------



## xpSyk (5. Juni 2014)

ΔΣΛ;6496191 schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr denn erwartet, ein wunder  Amd ist Tot, nur noch nicht klinisch, alles was die Firma über Wasser hält ist das gekaufte ATI. Alles was Amd pompös und medienwirksam verbreitet, macht Intel nebenbei ohne gedöns.



Naja im Vergleich zu Intel 2004 ist AMD ja noch ganz gut dabei. Also nicht tot, schon alleine wegen den Konsolen die alle AMD Hardware verbauen (PS4,X1,WiiU).


----------



## DaStash (5. Juni 2014)

Dürfte in jedem Fall etwas schwierig sein mit Toten Exklusivverträge abzuschließen. 

MfG


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. Juni 2014)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was manche Leute hier wieder für ein Käse schreiben, von wegen tot...^^ Tote erhaschen ja auch mal eben Exklusivdeals mit den zwei größten Konsolenanbietern.^^ *gähn*
> 
> Was habt ihr denn erwartet. Es gab nen Slogan und ein countdown und so ziemlich exakt passend wurden dazu offiziell die mobile fx APUs vorgestellt mit einer maßgeschneiderten und ziemlich gelungenen Kampagne. Ich meine, es wird doch immer so oft kritisiert AMD würde nicht richtig Werbung machen und jetzt wo sie es machen passt es auch wieder nicht?
> 
> MfG


 
Nennt sich Morton's Fork auf gut englisch, und auf gut Deutsch "wie mans macht, macht mans Falsch"


----------



## DaStash (6. Juni 2014)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Nennt sich Morton's Fork auf gut englisch, und auf gut Deutsch "wie mans macht, macht mans Falsch"


Das würde einiges erklären. 

 MfG


----------

